# Canon EF 35 f/1.4L II [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 17, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/canon-ef-35-f1-4l-ii-cr2/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/canon-ef-35-f1-4l-ii-cr2/"></a></div>
<p><strong>New Primes

</strong>The supertelephotos are done for the moment from Canon. The last 12 months or so have been dedicated to updating and releasing new long lenses.</p>
<p>First words today that a 35 f/1.4L II is in the wild and being tested and critiqued by a select few photographers.</p>
<p>This is one of the oldest lenses that’s been talked about for a replacement. It seems it may be a reality in the not so distant future.</p>
<p>There was no timetable given for release.</p>
<p>I will say this source has been right in the past about test lenses. The first mentions of the new supertelephotos came from this person.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## Wahoowa (Apr 17, 2011)

35/1.4L I is already a great lens. Can't wait to see the improvement.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2011)

This is definitely a lens I want... I got the current 35L at the beginning of the year, and it's a wonderful lens. But as I've posted previoulsy, every L-series prime lens at 100mm or shorter _except the 35L_ has either been replaced or newly released in the past 4-5 years. The 35L is certainly due for an update.


----------



## LFG530 (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn it, I wanted to buy it this summer, but now I'll have to wait for the announcement and the delays - _ - I hate being well informed.


----------



## armando (Apr 17, 2011)

Funny I was just looking at this Lens too  very cool!


----------



## Wahoowa (Apr 17, 2011)

@LFG530

I think you should purchase a used 35L now. If the new version is announced, with the current delay as we haven't really seen the 8-15mm, it is likely that the soonest we would see the 35L II is next year.


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 17, 2011)

passserby said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The supertelephotos are done for the moment from Canon.
> ...



The subject of the post is "New Primes," which means he's not talking about zooms. That being said, the announced _prototype_ (it's still in development) EF 200-400mm f/4L w/built-in 1.4x TC _*might*_ be the replacement for the 100-400L.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,567.0.html


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2011)

The current 35L is a fine lens. I would rather have a 24-70 2.8 IS lens though to cover this range and shoot with the 24 1.4 for prime. I shoot the 35 because it's fast and bright. I think my style is better served by a 24, 50 couple of primes though. 

I'm probably in the minority here, but a new 35 1.4 prime wouldn't interest me all that much. The current one works fine. An aperture improvement to 1.2 could sway me, but given the new lens will surely bounce in price, say to 1799, and I paid 1075 for my v.1, I'm not expecting it to be a good enough value proposition for me.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2011)

Neuro, what would you improve? I'd make it sharper at f2 and below, improve CA, and flare. Also mine miss focuses about 1 in 3 shots on my 5D2. 



neuroanatomist said:


> This is definitely a lens I want... I got the current 35L at the beginning of the year, and it's a wonderful lens. But as I've posted previoulsy, every L-series prime lens at 100mm or shorter _except the 35L_ has either been replaced or newly released in the past 4-5 years. The 35L is certainly due for an update.


----------



## Kuscali (Apr 17, 2011)

At this point the 35mm f/1.4G Nikkor performs better than the 35mm L in the corners at faster apertures. The 35, f/1.4 G is also much much newer and the 35mm L is still competitive against it. I would love to see how well an updated version does. This will determine which full frame I will get.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Make it a 35mm 1.2 and we got something!


----------



## Kuscali (Apr 17, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Make it a 35mm 1.2 and we got something!



Unless it gets better image quality no.


----------



## LFG530 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a question for you guys: why isn't there fast (around 1.4) primes with IS ?


----------



## Stone (Apr 17, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> I have a question for you guys: why isn't there fast (around 1.4) primes with IS ?



Because prime lenses at 85mm or less don't require IS. The lenses are very short and can be easily handheld without the need for IS.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Apr 17, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> I have a question for you guys: why isn't there fast (around 1.4) primes with IS ?



Because it isn't particularly needed. IS only reduces the effects of handshake in the photographer - handshake is only apparent below 1/35th of a second in this focal length. 1/35th second is already pretty slow combined with a wide aperture letting in lots of light and won't be used that regularly by the majority of photographers. ISO handling is getting increasingly good, that it is a better option than having a super slow shutter speed and likely getting subject movement in your photograph. IS adds alot of costs to an already very expensive lens.

If you really need it - use a tripod!


----------



## epsiloneri (Apr 17, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> I have a question for you guys: why isn't there fast (around 1.4) primes with IS ?





Stone said:


> Because prime lenses at 85mm or less don't require IS. The lenses are very short and can be easily handheld without the need for IS.





alipaulphotography said:


> Because it isn't particularly needed. [...] If you really need it - use a tripod!



I don't buy this argument. Slower zooms below 85mm have IS, why not primes? A 1/35s exposure is as short on a prime as on a zoom. Aperture is not really relevant, is it? Why should you be able to handhold 1/35s a lens at 50mm for the EF-S 17-55/2.8 IS USM, but not the EF 50/1.4 USM?

No, I think the reason we see no IS on fast short primes is *not* that it wouldn't be useful. I think it's just plainly much more difficult to implement IS on fast optics. That may also be the reason why we have IS on the EF 24-105/4.0L IS, but not on the EF 24-70/2.8L (yet). The faster, longer, and smaller image circle required (EF-S), the easier it must be to implement IS; also, the larger the benefits from IS.


----------



## LFG530 (Apr 17, 2011)

@Alipaul

Yeah that's what I told myself after posting it, I also thought it might be a physical limitation due to the large aperture...
But no I don't need that for a wide angle, it'd be nice on a 85 1.2 or a 135 1.8 tough


----------



## Joaquox (Apr 17, 2011)

This was exactly what I'm waiting for. The sole reason I don't upgrade my 35/2 is the lack of weather sealing on the L-lens. If there's a 35/1.4 II, it'll surely have weather sealing like the 24/1.4 II. And hopefully better corner sharpness as well.


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 17, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> @Alipaul
> 
> Yeah that's what I told myself after posting it, I also thought it might be a physical limitation due to the large aperture...
> But no I don't need that for a wide angle, it'd be nice on a 85 1.2 or a 135 1.8 tough



I think it's gotta have something to do with allowing more light in to the sensor. IS requires another piece of glass; each piece of glass causes a drop in available light. It's telling that the lenses you don't see IS on are the fast lenses.

Then again, you can also say that the lenses you don't need IS on are the fast ones.


----------



## traveller (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope this is the start of some new releases in the wide-standard category, both primes and zooms. A lot of Canon's lenses are starting to look a little long in the tooth against new releases from the other camera manufacturers and third party options. Nikon now has a decent equivalent to the 24-105L and their 24-70 is newer and sharper than Canon's; they also have two great ultra-wide zooms that are superior to Canon's offerings. 

There are also some worrying gaps in the consumer level prime line-up, such as the lack of any modern wide to standard primes for APS-C; do all these users really want the cost and weight of an 'L' lens, just in case they decide to go full-frame in the future? Nikon has the AF-S 35mm f/1.8G DX and will soon offer the leaked AF-S 50mm f/1.8; with an affordable 24mm (http://nikonrumors.com/2010/11/25/update-on-the-latest-nikon-patents-filed-in-japan.aspx -OK, it's just a patent at the moment) and an updated AF-S 85mm, they will pretty much close out the budget to mid-market. 

Canon seems to think that the only lenses that are needed are slow zooms for APS-C users and 'L' glass. They risk losing the enthusiast market, the very people who they need to keep on board at an early stage to maintain sales volume for their top-end glass. It's no good getting people to trade up to full frame if they've all bought Nikon!


----------



## lol (Apr 17, 2011)

traveller,

While I don't doubt the availability of a lower cost EF-S 35mm f/1.8 would help, the price of the EF 35mm f/2 isn't much more in cost than the Nikon f/1.8 so the hole isn't as big as it might be.

If I'm not confused, Nikon need the updated f/1.8 for AF on lower end bodies, not a problem on Canon. Other than perhaps putting in some more rounded aperture blades, there isn't really anything that needs improving optically on the Canon. People might go on about build quality, but then you're looking at more cost too. I think the lens is popular in significant part as it is one of the cheapest lenses out there. I don't think it would sell as well at a higher price just for better build quality.


----------



## canon50duser (Apr 17, 2011)

Been trying to source the original now for while - out of stock everywhere.. This kinda explains it.. Looking forward to seeing the improvements over the current model. Looking for a great crop frame dslr portrait lens that also works very well on FF..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2011)

canon50duser said:


> Been trying to source the original now for while - out of stock everywhere.. This kinda explains it..



It's in stock at B&H and Adorama. A CR2 rumor does not 'explain' anything. Over the past couple years, there have been multiple rumors here about the 35L being discontinued - all wrong.


----------



## kennykodak (Apr 17, 2011)

i have been waiting for this upgrade for a while. as soon as they give it a part number i'm on it.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope it's not much bigger and heavier. 
I'll get one, preferably with a 5DIII at the same time


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 17, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> I have a question for you guys: why isn't there fast (around 1.4) primes with IS ?



To start with, many primes were designed before IS became popular. IS was not very useful for say a 35mm lens because camera body resolution was low, and the effects of tiny amounts of movement could not be resolved.

As bodies get more and more resolution, IS becomes more helpful at shorter and shorter focal lengths. It seems likely that shorter focal lengths with apertures of up to f/2.8 may get IS. However with f/1.4 lenses, design is so difficult already, I doubt if its a practical thing to do.

I look for it on a 85mm or 50mm lens next, but that may be years off.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> Damn it, I wanted to buy it this summer, but now I'll have to wait for the announcement and the delays - _ - I hate being well informed.



The rumors of updated supertele lenses (300/2.8 II, 400/2.8 II, 500/4 II and 600/4 II) showed up here in the first half of 2009. The 300/400 lenses were announced in August 2010, with availablilty 'in December'. They are still not available, and there is currently no estimate of when they will actually be available.

I've seen a few comments on here like, "I didn't buy x because of the rumor and now it's been months and I still don't see the new x," or "I sold my 24-70 f/2.8L because the version with IS was about to be released according to the rumors." There are comments like that last one from 2009.

The moral: if you want/need a currently available lens, buy it now. Don't wait based on a rumor.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> LFG530 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn it, I wanted to buy it this summer, but now I'll have to wait for the announcement and the delays - _ - I hate being well informed.
> ...



True, Rumors of the 35 1.4 II coming soon started about three years ago.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I have two of them right now, I bought one locally about two weeks ago in a deal that i couldn't pass up. That almost guarantees that a new one will be announced ;D


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 17, 2011)

I would buy a new one of these instantly!


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought the 24 f1.4 II the moment that one came out and I am NOT disappointed! I am hoping for a refresh of the 35, and 50. I would love to upgrade these two!


----------



## Stuart (Apr 18, 2011)

LFG530 said:


> I have a question for you guys: why isn't there fast (around 1.4) primes with IS ?



IS counters handheld shake, this is more pronounces in longer lenses. The reciprocal rule of 1/the focal length as the lowest shutter speed typically recommended for handheld, so 1/30 sec for this lens on a FF body. But for a 200mm lens the recommended shutter speed is 1/200 sec or greater. IS can reduce this shutter speed down by upto 4 stops.

Also as this is a F1.4 lens, there is typically more light when wide open so again shutter speeds are typically higher, so mush less need for IS to come into play and be helpful.
Also IS adds to weight and cost and on a tripod actually reduces sharpness - you should turn IS off on a tripod.

Some other manufacturer bodies have the less effective in-body IS this would help in all lens cases.

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Holy Trinity (Apr 18, 2011)

It's totally useless. Both 35 f/1.4 and 135 f/2 are still probably Canon's best short primes.

Instead of this, Canon should think of updating the following : 100-400 (IS + IQ + design), 300 IS f/4 (IS), 400 f/5.6 (IS), 17-40 (longer + IS + IQ)...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2011)

Stuart said:


> IS counters handheld shake, this is more pronounces in longer lenses.



IMO, IS is a useful feature on any lens, at any focal length (well, maybe not the MP-E 65mm...). But I suppose it's not really necessary in a 35mm prime. This shot was a 2.5 second exposure, handheld (altough I did rest against a bridge railing):




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 35mm f/1.4L USM, 2.5 s, f/5.6, ISO 100


----------



## 4systemuser (Apr 19, 2011)

it needs contrast AF pin and better weather sealing.

optically it is a good lens and not any worse than the Nikkor G ,which I 've compared to my Canon 35L and Zeiss35f2ZF2 but Nikon sealed and I think it has faster CDAF ready design..

and I think all L and old primes get updated very soon for video use with dedicated CDAF pin contact.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 19, 2011)

Wahoowa said:


> 35/1.4L I is already a great lens. Can't wait to see the improvement.



Yeah if they improve it it will be one heck of an unimaginably amazing lens, as you say, the current one already blows most people out of the water.


----------



## canon50duser (Apr 20, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> canon50duser said:
> 
> 
> > Been trying to source the original now for while - out of stock everywhere.. This kinda explains it..
> ...


That's all well and good as long as you live in America.. Unless anyone knows of a good stockist in the UK?


----------



## wal_can (Apr 21, 2011)

you don't need IS for such short of a distance, 
what we need is 35mm 1.2 and sharp at that


----------



## Kris_P (Apr 22, 2011)

Earlier this week I was looking at photos with the current 35mm f1.4, I can't see how it could be improved, so I bought it not caring if the new one came out the next day. Anybody know why AbesofMaine.com had it for $1419.95?? Not only was it the only one with a price below what all the other stores have, which is $1469/$1479, but the lower price quickly rose a couple of hours after I ordered it!


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2011)

wal_can said:


> you don't need IS for such short of a distance,
> what we need is 35mm 1.2 and sharp at that



Second wanting f1.2. That would be sweeeet. I'll take IS though. 35 mm is perfect length for video.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 26, 2011)

Kris_P said:


> Earlier this week I was looking at photos with the current 35mm f1.4, I can't see how it could be improved, so I bought it not caring if the new one came out the next day. Anybody know why AbesofMaine.com had it for $1419.95?? Not only was it the only one with a price below what all the other stores have, which is $1469/$1479, but the lower price quickly rose a couple of hours after I ordered it!



Today, Abes price is $1599. Prices are rising steadily and sharply. Some normally low price outfits like Beach Camera are asking $1999 for the 35mm L. Amazon is out of stock, so there is only 3rd party sellers.


----------



## idigi (May 15, 2011)

Kris_P said:


> Earlier this week I was looking at photos with the current 35mm f1.4, I can't see how it could be improved, so I bought it not caring if the new one came out the next day. Anybody know why AbesofMaine.com had it for $1419.95?? Not only was it the only one with a price below what all the other stores have, which is $1469/$1479, but the lower price quickly rose a couple of hours after I ordered it!


I've been researching and looking at photos with this lens for the past 6 months (or more). Also, I was watching the price going up slowly since February after Canon "rebates" started. Right now, other stores have it for $1469/1479 + ~$15 shipping. Amazon has one for $1549. They had a notice one day this week that this lens will be available to ship from Amazon on May 17. AbesofMaine.com was selling 35mm 1.4 for $1469 a few days ago, then it was back-ordered, and became available on Friday for $1459.95 + free shipping.

To cut the long story short, I just ordered this lens today from AbesofMaine and used $15 off coupon (loyalty15) to bring the total price down to $1444.95 with free shipping.

Like Kris_P said, I don't care if the new version comes out soon. This one is great already. Even if the new one is much much better, we may be able to buy it sometime next year (judging buy the availability of recently announced lenses). If I decide to upgrade and lose couple of hundred $ on version 1, I'll consider it as a cheap rent fee.


----------



## Admin US West (May 15, 2011)

There seems to be a batch of the 35mmL's now available, I've noticed multiple dealers now selling for under $1600. Maybe the lens factory is churning out lenses again??


----------

